# arthrogram vs injection for pain control



## efuhrmann (Sep 24, 2009)

When is it correct to use the arthrography codes(27093 and 73525 for hip) versus, say, fluoroscopic guided hip injection codes(77002 and 20610)?  My doctor is doing the latter(I think) but get confused when I review the arthrogram codes.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 24, 2009)

efuhrmann said:


> When is it correct to use the arthrography codes(27093 and 73525 for hip) versus, say, fluoroscopic guided hip injection codes(77002 and 20610)?  My doctor is doing the latter(I think) but get confused when I review the arthrogram codes.



If the proceure is an injection to treat pain, or to withdraw fluid, and is guided by fluoro then 20610/77002 is correct.

If the procedure is an injection (of contrast) to take a series of diagnostic radiographs, then 27093/73525 is correct.

HTH


----------



## efuhrmann (Sep 24, 2009)

many thanks


----------

